# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Ndonje pyetje te veshtire? Ju premtoj se do pergjigjem.

## Hipnotizuesssi

Ndonje pyetje te veshtire? Ju premtoj se do pergjigjem.
Me sfidoni!!

----------


## Plaku me kostum

jane 6 njerez
seclili takon tjetrin vetem njehere
sa takime jane?

----------


## Hipnotizuesssi

5+4+3+2+1=15

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> 6x6=36 here


ja ke fut kot

Gabim. 
Ulu, dysh per sot.

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> 5x4x3x2x1=120


Bravo 15 


4 e 1/2 per sot. 
Po u solle mire dhe merr note te larte heres tjeter do ta ndryshoj ne 5. 
..............

----------


## Hipnotizuesssi

E ke me lart pergjigjen. Ne fakt prisja ndonje pyetje filozofike...sepse i tille eshte forumi.

----------


## Hipnotizuesssi

> Bravo 15 
> 
> 
> 4 e 1/2 per sot. 
> Po u solle mire dhe merr note te larte heres tjeter do ta ndryshoj ne 5. 
> ..............


       Me sfido me ndonje pyetje filozofike...  :buzeqeshje:  Ne matematike asnjehere s'kam qene i mire.

----------


## Plaku me kostum

Kush ishte ne fillim, pula apo veza? 
Dhe perse e kaloi rrugen pula?

----------


## Hipnotizuesssi

1. Pula. (sipas kerkimeve shkencore)
2. Sepse ashtu vendosi te bente.

----------


## Archon

Kur njeriu vjen nga majmuni,perse atehere ka akoma majmuna?

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Kur njeriu vjen nga majmuni,perse atehere ka akoma majmuna?


Njeriu nuk ka ardhur nga majmuni. Ku e ke mesuar kete?  :Gjumash: 


> 1. *Pula. (sipas kerkimeve shkencore)*
> 2. Sepse ashtu vendosi te bente.


Vertet? Se dija kete

Po qe te vinte pula e para a nuk doli nga veza? dhe nuk ndodhi ndryshim tek veza me para se te dilte pula?  :Gjumash:  ( e lem kete pulen se ta ben mendjen lemsh  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Archon

> Njeriu nuk ka ardhur nga majmuni. Ku e ke mesuar kete?


Ja u mesojne femijve ne shkolle,teoria e evolucionit

----------


## Hipnotizuesssi

> Kur njeriu vjen nga majmuni,perse atehere ka akoma majmuna?


http://www.icr.org/article/3109/

----------


## Elian70

> Kur njeriu vjen nga majmuni,perse atehere ka akoma majmuna?


varet se ku e fut veten

*Kush eshte sinonimi i sinonimit?* (filozofike fare kjo pyetje)

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Ja u mesojne femijve ne shkolle,teoria e evolucionit


jo jo, u lexojn perralla :P

----------


## Hipnotizuesssi

> Ja u mesojne femijve ne shkolle,teoria e evolucionit


Me mire sesa t'u mesojne libra fetare.

----------


## Archon

> Me mire sesa t'u mesojne libra fetare.


Sigurisht,por puna eshte qe ja u mesojne si teori e vertetuar 100% kur eshte thjesht nje hipoteze  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Hipnotizuesssi

> varet se ku e fut veten
> 
> *Kush eshte sinonimi i sinonimit?* (filozofike fare kjo pyetje)


Fakti se eshte nje pyetje ne dukje e veshtire nuk do te thote se eshte filozofike...
Sinonimi i sinonimit eshte sinonimi.

----------


## Hipnotizuesssi

> Sigurisht,por puna eshte qe ja u mesojne si teori e vertetuar 100% kur eshte thjesht nje hipoteze


Edhe teoria e gravitetit apo e pllakave tektonike hipoteze eshte por une nuk shoh njeri te hidhet nga dritarja...

----------


## Archon

Ja nje filozofike se ajo e para ishte me shume shkencore

Nese ti perpiqesh te deshtosh dhe ia arrin, cilen prej ketyre te dyjave ke bere(deshtim apo arritje)?  :ngerdheshje:

----------

